

Ask HN: Best Reddit Subreddits? - zindlerb

The front page of Reddit doesn&#x27;t really interest me. In your opinion, what are the best Reddit Subreddits?
======
Sagat
depthhub is probably enough to suit your needs. I would however recommend
leaving reddit for good. You honestly aren't missing anything.

